# Ames Skyswiper.



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Has anybody used one of these, and if so, does it work?


----------



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

I looked at a vid with it being used on a wall...seems OK, but I would like to know how messy they are when used overhead.


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

I think you'd need one of those umbrella hats.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Only seen the video. Looks like it is great for standups.


----------



## damudman (Dec 12, 2004)

Tony M said:


> Has anybody used one of these, and if so, does it work?


Seen it at the ames store for about $100.00 USD.
We just tape 400 12 foot stand ups, I was thinking of getting one my self.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

I think it is a good idea. It cuts out the third guy on stilts. 
The guy who made it was from NYC. He sold the idea it to ames for $700k.
Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Thanks. Have emailed Ames to see where to get one. Need to find somewhere that ships to the UK.


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

anyone know where to get the video for this? typed in ames skyswiper in google and got link to contractortalk.com


----------



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

fr8train said:


> anyone know where to get the video for this? typed in ames skyswiper in google and got link to contractortalk.com


Try this http://www.amestools.com/Images/skyswiper.500kbs.wmv


----------

